#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Excel spreadsheet for "buckling of longitudinally stiffened plates

## alex2002

Dear friend,



Please share excel spreadsheet for "buckling of longitudinally stiffened plates according to DIN 18800 T3 or DIN 4114"See More: Excel spreadsheet for "buckling of longitudinally stiffened plates

----------


## alex2002

Dear friends,

Please share excel spreadsheet for "buckling of longitudinally stiffened plates according to DIN 18800 T3 or DIN 4114 or EN 1993-1-5" 


please see **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

